# just pumps nitro retention and great food



## rtvtbiofreakkid (Feb 5, 2019)

Iv'e lifted off and on for years studied all I can about sports nutrition I got sick preventing me from working out I had a beautiful weider max that I hardly used with the 250lb addition bar.  I'm 60lbs over weight before I started pro anabolics I could hardly walk up and down the stairs this was a week ago I have a trick with licorice tincture on my tongue when I get the freaks.  other than that I plan to calorie restrict and enjoy a delicious scoop of whey chocolate milk every day for nitrogen retention.  When I get some biceps I'll show you guys my dick.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 5, 2019)

I bet you got a tiny dick u queer


----------



## Jin (Feb 5, 2019)

You are stark raving mad. 



Thanks LizardKing. Now he’s our problem again.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 5, 2019)

Sentences and paragraphs will help us determine your condition.


----------



## snake (Feb 5, 2019)

WTF are you babbling about?


----------



## daddyboul (Feb 5, 2019)

God dammit, when will people learn to stop coming on here after a long night of drinking


----------



## Spongy (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to SI.  Post up, make friends.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 5, 2019)

WTF................................lmfao.....so many great new members!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lizard King (Feb 6, 2019)

Jin said:


> You are stark raving mad.
> 
> Thanks LizardKing. Now he’s our problem again.


You banned him so quick!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2019)

Lizard King said:


> You banned him so quick!



I had added a rule a month back or so - no shit posting. So now when we get these dumbasses who post, but post nothing of value *cough spongy cough cough* I can ban them


----------



## Spongy (Feb 6, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> I had added a rule a month back or so - no shit posting. So now when we get these dumbasses who post, but post nothing of value *cough spongy cough cough* I can ban them



Jesus, coming on strong today.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 6, 2019)

In my defense, I just reviewed my last few weeks of posts and only about 50% are shitposts.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 7, 2019)

Spongy said:


> In my defense, I just reviewed my last few weeks of posts and only about 50% are shitposts.


Does this "shit posting" you speak of include PP discussions large or small ...?


----------

